# [SOLVED] STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering if i could get some advice on a problem I'm having with STALKER. Everytime i run the executable the splash screen loads and then a message comes up saying a crash was detected by the xray engine's "bug catcher". I dont know what to do about this since it just started happening since i upgraded to my 8800gts 320mb.

also i was curious to know if my performance in certain games such as Bioshock and Medal of Honor Airborne is being lowered by my CPU, I know my graphics card should be able to blow through them, but especially when theres alot of AI activity, I get pretty low framerates, averaging probably around 30 frames or so, any ideas?

XFX 8800GTS 320Mb XXX Edition
CoolerMaster 750W PSU
Sound Blaster Audigy 4 Soundcard
1Gb DDR-SDRam
Asus Amberine Socket 969 Mobo
140 gig HD
AMD Athlon 3800+ Venice Core
Windows XP Home (Not going to go Vista anytime soon)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

as far as the heavy ai activity slowing you down that is probably a cpu limitation.what drivers are you using with that 8800?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

Might want to think about getting an extra GB of RAM.. AS the 8800 uses a lot of memory to swap textures. So the bigger and the better quality the game the more RAM you will need


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

i have forceware v6.14.0011.6218


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*



Aus_Karlos said:


> Might want to think about getting an extra GB of RAM.. AS the 8800 uses a lot of memory to swap textures. So the bigger and the better quality the game the more RAM you will need


lets test his theory which very well could be right.reduce the game settings down to well pitifull lol.if i the crashing stops that may be the cause.if not we know it is something else.also lets do this try http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back the temp,and voltage readings.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

Well I'm almost positive that in the case of STALKER its not the RAM because until i upgraded to my 8800 it ran fine, plus i can't even get into the game to change any settings because it crashes as soon as the splash screen appears.

Also, would an Athlon X2 4200 suffice my gaming needs?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

the x2 4200 would be a nice upgrade,but still try this http://www.techsupportforum.com/art...es/122161-how-use-install-sensorsviewpro.html post back the voltage,and temp readings under load,and idle.


----------



## u551 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

If it's not too much trouble I'd try to re-install stalker and see if that helps. Probably won't help but I've seen games stop working after changing to new hardware.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

yea ive posted the problem with stalker in another STALKER specific forum and got the same answer, reinstall because the game doesnt like when you change hardware, something about a file it creates on installation with your hardware info in it or sumthin


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

heres the readings, not sure exactly which sensors to choose for each system component

Temps: Voltages:
CPU 44C VCoreA 1.57v
GPU 65C +3.3v 3.35v
SYS 58C +5v 5.02v
AUX 40C +12v 12.00v
HD0 34C

Not sure why my GPU is so hot, I havnt configured any fan settings on it though

edit:
hold on this isnt right, in the nvidia control panel it says there is no GPU fan, which is not true...


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

Check to make sure the fan is spinning. Ignore the control panel (it's garbage in my opinion) and look at the card itself to see if it's working. If not then RMA the card.

A new CPU, especially a dual-core, will help immensely. I have two 7600GTs which are a far cry from the power of your 8800 but they pump that game at 1680x1050 very smoothly with my 5200+ X2 running the rest. CPU limitation is going to become more pointed with games being optimized for multi-core systems.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

ok just opened er up, and phew the fan is spinning, i wonder why the control panel isnt picking it up

im gunna try to use rivatuner to control the fan from now on


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

wow i'm an F-ing idiot, lol, so i open my case and figure maybe my temps are up cuz my cabling isnt adequately organized and out of the way, when i realize that there is a nearly invisible plastic film over the GPU that says remove plastic protective wrapper :sigh: should have examined the card mroe closely, now my gpu temps are down to 50-55 degrees celcius which is more reasonable

for some reason my system temps keep randomly spiking in sensorsview though


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

also, is it normal that while idling my memory usage seems to hover around 31%?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

were those temp readings idle,or load.if those temps were idle system,and gpu were a bit high.31% ram usage idle could be normal depending on how many processes are running in the background.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

22 processes running including firefox and sensorsview and all system processes

so basically 22 in the task manager list and tis at 38% Ram usage

also since i took off the plastic strip i found on the gpu it runs much cooler, right now at 57C


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

Never would have thought of a film on the card...

Your idle RAM use is about average. No need to worry unless you see some program taking up lots of it that you don't know about.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

well if you're being sarcastic, yea duh I know right, i guess i was a little bit over eager to get it in and play bioshock, plus I was paying more attention to making sure I had my new PSU seated correctly and out of the way, but no foul no harm I guess


edit
its no harm no foul isnt it


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

ok since you removed the film off the card,and the temps have dropped.my question would be is the problem still there,or not.


----------



## Acer565 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

yes consider this problem solved, thanks alot for the help guys


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: STALKER Crash and Performance a bit low*

ok cool glad ya got it fixed.:wave:


----------

